# My Christmas Present



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I know it is a little late but I don't think I have shown anyone my Christmas present. I was a good boy and Santa was good to me.[attachment=5:162ps2k5]P1010071.jpg[/attachment:162ps2k5]

I know I have mentioned this before but it is the dead of winter and there is not much else happening here. When done right and conscientiously to the environment, to others and to ourselves (safely), ATVing is a very enjoyable way to experience the outdoors year round. We are fortunate to have so many great, fun and scenic, public places to ride. I hope we can keep it that way. These photos were taken at Five Mile Pass.
By the way, my new toy is an 09 Honda Rubicon. It is our third Rubicon so obviously I am partial to them but this one has power steering...........SWEEEEEET!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

AWESOME bike. Man I love atving in the winter. Im thinking of heading out to the pony express trail soon.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see them getting put to use in the winter other than plowing. I am headed to logandale in 2 weeks with our ATV club looking forward to riding after a long absence!


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

very nice. I am not a fan of Atv use as I've never needed one and preferred horses and mules. Now I am getting on in age and worse yet my life of injuries has made it so I can't ride a horse anymore. can hardly walk somedays. I think if I hit the lottery I will buy an Atv or Utv and this will allow me to get back to the places I have always enjoyed and love to be even in old age.

good luck on your new toy and be careful. make us proud.


----------

